# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  ostarine smell/ taste?

## elfin1mf

I got some osta from a new place, 50mg/ml 15ml, and this stuff smells exactly like paint thinner. WTF I cant eat paint thinner!I took it for 3 days anyways and had some bad sides. dizziness upon movement and slight dissorientation.

----------


## fjr02

Yes it does taste like that - at least mine did.
I drank coffee immediately after, it was OK. I actually got used to the taste.

I had no sides, another forum member experienced sides like you mentioned - but I didn't.
I enjoyed my product.

----------


## mxbrown

I started a bottle about three days ago. Yes it smells like crap. I've been mixing it w/ fruit punch creatine. I wouldn't think that would interfere w/ it's potency. I've haven't noticed anything yet. Just on the first dose/day i had the jitters about 20 minutes after ingesting and that lasted about 20 minutes. No big deal.

----------


## mxbrown

Thus far I am getting nothing out of the Oastraine. Maybe it's me or bunk gear. Maybe in another week I'll drop the creatine and do 50mg of O and see what that does. Right now I'm only about 2-3lbs heavier than usual. Probably creatine. I'll try to update if I can find this thread againg in a few weeks.

----------

